# Camping bundle $50



## Paidbythepound (Mar 20, 2017)

Comes with 1 Coleman propane stove
2 sleeping bags
1 camping pillow
1 small ammo box (not in pic)
1 sleeping pad (not in pic)
1 single person tent


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

